# Decision - Clean bulk.



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, I'm 16, I have some experiance behind me and I'm relatively a bit chubby, and I have a curvature in the spine pushing my stomach forward a bit which don't help one little bit!

But I'm slightly muscular, as you can see in my pic, my legs are probably my best are, next to that I'm slightly fat and want to drop bodyfat levels.

Now - being 16 coming up 17 I'll have about 3 years of good bulking time and within that I imagine I'll cut too.

This post is about a clean bulking diet, I know clean bulking is obviouslyclean foods - But there's some things I want to know whether to include or not.

When trying to stay as lean or even possibly drop fat on a bulking diet, should I keep my carbs post/pre workout and for breakfast only?

Are these foods acceptable while on a clean bulk:

Whole eggs

Milk (Full fat and skimmed)

Olive oils

Fish oils

But on top of all these questions - Here is my lean/clean bulking diet that I was planning to use, your opinions 

Breakfast - 4 whole eggs

1C oats

Apple/Papaya (Reg Park ate it, and it's awesome)

Veggies wiith the eggs

Pre workout - 1 scoop 90+ protein

1 Banana and 2 pieces of bread

Multi vit

Post workout - 1 scoop 90+

1/2 Oats blended

1 piece of fruit

Meal 4 - 2 cups of full fat milk

5-8oz Chicken breast

Veggies

1 grapefruit

2 shredded wheat - in water

Meal 5 - 1 tin of tuna

1tbsp olive oil

Peppers

another pint of milk

Meal 6 - 5-8oz Chicken breast/beef/fish

More veggies

Olive oil/nuts

Meal 7 - 1C Cottage cheese

Nuts/peanut butter

Berries

If theres anything else needed in that for a clean and lean bulk please let me know  Aiming for 3400 cals probably just above maintenance to bulk with  About 1-2lbs a month to keep fat levels at bay

Training:

Madcows 5x5

Mornings long walks 2x a week 45 minutes uphill/mouintain walks with 1xHIIT for more anarobic activity post workout on day 2 (deadlift/light squat day)

What do you guys think, hit me up


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BUMP.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think ur on the button to be honest mate, just stick with it that's all I got to say


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If u r regularly getting ur bf levels monitored just keep an eye on it if it starts to raise too quickly then have s rethink


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers man, yeah well I'll measure my waist every 2 weeks - if it goes up I'll just remove the Milk or something.

But that's why I'm doing cardio for 45 minutes 1x and then twice a week PWO for 20-30 minutes to just keep the bodyfat down while making some good size gains I hope - Being 16 should help with staying lean I hope.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers man, yeah well I'll measure my waist every 2 weeks - if it goes up I'll just remove the Milk or something.

But that's why I'm doing cardio for 45 minutes 1x and then twice a week PWO for 20-30 minutes to just keep the bodyfat down while making some good size gains I hope - Being 16 should help with staying lean I hope.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

It seems like you got alot of fat in there, i eat between 70-80g a day of fat including fats from milk nuts olive oil ect but it looks like you have alot more than needed but i aint no expert thats for sure lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Ukmeathead said:


> It seems like you got alot of fat in there, i eat between 70-80g a day of fat including fats from milk nuts olive oil ect but it looks like you have alot more than needed but i aint no expert thats for sure lol


Yeah but carbs are just breakfast, pre, post and another post workout at home, then the rest is fats and protein  Plus my blue milk is at 3.6g Fat to every 100ml, I have 1 pint of that and 1-2 pints of skimmed.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JoePro said:


> What do you guys think, hit me up


Looks ok. I would swap the bread for a better source of carbs as it's not the best food (even if they are sugary), and swap the oats in your PWO shake with simple carbs.

I'm thinking about swapping for a higher fat diet myself just to see how I get on with it. But since October I've been on a diet based loosely on a 40:40:20 (protein:carbs:fat) split and have done fine (I'm not strict... 450g of carbs yesterday). I've put on 24lbs and only gained a very slight amount of bodyfat. I know every one is different, but it goes to show carbs don't necessarily equal fat... excessive calories do, so I would't get concerned with the whole 'clean' bulk thing. If you put on 2.5 stone muscle and .5 stone of fat it woun't take long to shift it... 1-2 months maybe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Jonk87 said:


> on Meal 4 why would u drink 2 cups of full fat milk then have shreddies in horrible water. I would rather drink 2 cups of water and have mill on my shreddies


Lmao, I noticed this earlier before I ate it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Looks ok. I would swap the bread for a better source of carbs as it's not the best food (even if they are sugary), and swap the oats in your PWO shake with simple carbs.
> 
> I'm thinking about swapping for a higher fat diet myself just to see how I get on with it. But since October I've been on a diet based loosely on a 40:40:20 (protein:carbs:fat) split and have done fine (I'm not strict... 450g of carbs yesterday). I've put on 24lbs and only gained a very slight amount of bodyfat. I know every one is different, but it goes to show carbs don't necessarily equal fat... excessive calories do, so I would't get concerned with the whole 'clean' bulk thing. If you put on 2.5 stone muscle and .5 stone of fat it woun't take long to shift it... 1-2 months maybe.


Hmm, I don't have much else, I don't want just oats in my food ha.

This diet is something like, 40/30/30 probably..

I think this will be fine really, and yeah I know I should have simple sugars PWO but that would be more bananas probably.


----------



## Big Will 08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Jonk87 said:


> on Meal 4 why would u drink 2 cups of full fat milk then have shreddies in horrible water. I would rather drink 2 cups of water and have mill on my shreddies


Was just about to ask exactly that question lmao!

Does that diet come to about 3400 Cals?

Also, a protein shake before and after workout? Wouldn't you be better off switching your Pre-workout shake with a larger source of simple carbs? maybe 2 banana's.

Although I'm no expert on low carb diets. I've just never really saw the point in using Protein Pre-workout.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Will 08 said:


> Was just about to ask exactly that question lmao!
> 
> Does that diet come to about 3400 Cals?
> 
> ...


I like a balance pre workout - high protein and decently high carb, I didn't/haven't calculated it as of yet. I estimate 3450 at most though

1 banana has like loads of carbs per one. So I'm not sure what to do really.


----------

